# Herisson's adventure in the grass



## HeDgEhOg GiRl (Apr 19, 2009)

I thought I'd show off my hedgehog Herisson and post some pictures of him playing in the grass.

[attachment=2tnbehbv]DSCF1537.jpg[/attachmenttnbehbv]
[attachment=1tnbehbv]DSCF1540.jpg[/attachmenttnbehbv]
[attachment=0tnbehbv]DSCF1541.jpg[/attachmenttnbehbv]


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How adorable! He looks so happy out in the sun.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Oops I just realized something. I posted this as the wrong person! The person before me apparently forgot to log out.

Here are the other pictures:
[attachment=1:1mb5g5w8]DSCF1569.jpg[/attachment:1mb5g5w8]
[attachment=0:1mb5g5w8]DSCF1570.jpg[/attachment:1mb5g5w8]


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

awwww!!! herrison is sooo cute, i had to look at who posted it , cuz theres like 3 herrisons on here lol


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

What a cutie! I bet his nose was wiggling in overdrive


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

hedgie love said:


> Oops I just realized something. I posted this as the wrong person! The person before me apparently forgot to log out.


I didn't think that was possible unless you are using the same computer. Bryan? Reaper?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think if she was on a public computer and someone, at some point, had logged in and clicked the "always log in as this name" button, it could still be logged in as them automatically.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful baby! thank you for the pictures!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

Is anyone as surprised as me that you actually found a computer used by another person that uses this forum? I mean there's not really a whole lot of people on here and even if you happen to be in the same town as someone else, to end up on the same computer is a bit strange. And this is also someone who used it recently (their only other post is from last saturday).

But anyways those photos are really cute! I wish I had a backyard..


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Lilysmommy said:


> I think if she was on a public computer and someone, at some point, had logged in and clicked the "always log in as this name" button, it could still be logged in as them automatically.


Yup that's what I assume happened. I can't imagine how small chances of that happening are!


----------

